# Kickstand?



## Paulq (27 Aug 2016)

Hi

Anyone got any pointers for a kickstand that will fit the square (and thick) chainstays on a HaibIke HardSeven? I have tried a standard one but it won't go around the frame.

Thanks :-)


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Aug 2016)

Paulq said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone got any pointers for a kickstand that will fit the square (and thick) chainstays on a HaibIke HardSeven? I have tried a standard one but it won't go around the frame.
> 
> Thanks :-)



I have this Hebie one, not on a Haibike, but the bracket looks reasonably universal.

You can also use the seatstay brace, although I didn't need to.

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/hebie-side-stand-672-26-28-black-27579


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Aug 2016)

Or there's this slightly odd design which goes on the axle and is said to be suitable for 'over size' frames, whatever they are.

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/hebie-rearwheel-bikestand-ax-616-526398/wg_id-2943


----------



## Paulq (30 Aug 2016)

Appears that the HaiBike needs its own kickstand (surprise surprise) and these can only be ordered. One online dealer actually has them in stock but, amazingly, won't sell you anything at all unless you bought the bike from them originally.

Now I understand the logic of keeping your customers happy but that's probably the most idiotic business model I have ever heard of in my entire life. That's a business doomed to fail if ever I saw one.

Anyhoo, gonna see if I can order them from my supplying dealer today.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Aug 2016)

Hardly sensible, I have Birdy foldy bike mudguards coming from Cycle Heaven in York, I never been near the place let alone bought a bike from them. 

They've persevered with Reise and Muller when most others have given up on them so must get a lot of niche custom now.


----------



## Paulq (30 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Hardly sensible, I have Birdy foldy bike mudguards coming from Cycle Heaven in York, I never been near the place let alone bought a bike from them.
> 
> They've persevered with Reise and Muller when most others have given up on them so must get a lot of niche custom now.



Have to agree and was absolutely staggered when I saw it and the guy followed up my email by confirming this to be the case. Not sure if I can post links to shops on here but you can google 'e-bike in the uk' and it won't take you long to find it. They are absolutely steadfast in their insistence that they simply will not sell anything to you unless you bought the bike from them in the first place. 

I guess I'll just have to persevere through the place I bought it from in the knowledge that the world actually has gone mad!


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Aug 2016)

Paulq said:


> Have to agree and was absolutely staggered when I saw it and the guy followed up my email by confirming this to be the case. Not sure if I can post links to shops on here but you can google 'e-bike in the uk' and it won't take you long to find it. They are absolutely steadfast in their insistence that they simply will not sell anything to you unless you bought the bike from them in the first place.
> 
> I guess I'll just have to persevere through the place I bought it from in the knowledge that the world actually has gone mad!



That will be Martin at e-bikeshop in Farnham.

Strange way to carry on as you say, but he clearly understands the legal concept of 'invitation to treat'.

Most purchases proceed automatically, but strictly when you see something with a price on it, you offer the retailer that price, he then either declines or accepts your offer.

Having said that, Martin did sell me - a non-customer - a Bosch battery a few years ago.

That might be because it was £500 and he wanted rid of it.

https://www.e-bikeshop.co.uk/


----------



## Paulq (30 Aug 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> That will be Martin at e-bikeshop in Farnham.
> 
> Strange way to carry on as you say, but he clearly understands the legal concept of 'invitation to treat'.
> 
> ...



Correct.

He may indeed understand the legal concept, as do I, but it's an inherently flawed approach in the arena of e-commerce. In 2016 most businesses are embracing digitalisation to grow their offerings, reach and customer base. His approach is doomed to end as a shrinking concern with the availability of spares and accessories made very easy from the web.

Silly man but that's his problem. I'll just spend my money elsewhere - no shortage of takers.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Aug 2016)

Paulq said:


> with the availability of spares and accessories made very easy from the web.



We live in a land of plenty, but Martin is operating in a slightly unusual area.

The spares he carries for Haibike and other Bosch motored bikes are not widely available - as you and I have found.

He has the Haibike propstand you want, and he was the only place I could find at the time with a genuine Bosch battery in stock.

Even now very few retailers have the latest shape Bosch battery, partly because it's an expensive item to have sitting around.

Martin, bless him, imported a crate of 20.

Haibikes and other premium ebikes is another example.

His stock position on the web is accurate as far as I can gather.

I know of no other retailer which has dozens of Haibike, Scott, Moustache and Raleigh ebikes actually in stock.

The method of buying a bike from him is also slightly unusual.

It's appointment only if you don't want to buy blind, but you do then get the opportunity of a decent test ride.

Fine so far, but I think Martin reckons to have an almost 100 percent conversion rate, he can get a bit tetchy if you don't buy at the end of your 'consultation'.

It does seem a strange way to do business, but he's been around for a good few years now, so it must work to his satisfaction.


----------



## Paulq (30 Aug 2016)

So he carries that much stock as well as not accepting post sales from non-bike buyers. I bet his Accountants love him.

He's either very rich and the business simply keeps him occupied or a very silly man indeed.


----------



## mcgrit (22 Oct 2016)

Paulq said:


> So he carries that much stock as well as not accepting post sales from non-bike buyers. I bet his Accountants love him.
> 
> He's either very rich and the business simply keeps him occupied or a very silly man indeed.



Sorry for being late to the discussion, I am new here.
I got my Haibike from Martin. Its a xduro cross rc. My mate has an all mountain sduro sl. Both are fitted with this kickstand:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

My came with it fitted by ebikeshop, so no need to get the OEM


----------

